# Snows in ND??



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I was just wondering what your all predictions are on whether there will be snows to hunt in ND the end of this week and this weekend????

Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If they find some open water, ya. Tough call with the forecast. Depends what you consider huntable numbers.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Well me and some buddies are on spring break and it just works best to head out there this weekend. I am sure we are going but...are to head out there if nothing is around. Like you said looking at the forecast it could be possible.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I would say easily by this weekend. Nothing large but huntable. Already small groups have made it into ND.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i heard the snows are protesting ND this spring and flying straight through to canada, thats just what they told me :eyeroll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I heard that was because you sold your deeks. :-?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That's because they run into me last fall and it scared'em so bad that they are going to fly right over ND this spring. They've lived and learned :lol:

Good luck if you come out,
Dan


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i actually got tricked into buy some full bodies to add to what ss i have left i will give decoying a few more chances up in nd here


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

justund223 said:


> i actually got tricked into buy some full bodies to add to what ss i have left i will give decoying a few more chances up in nd here


How sir, do you get tricked into buying decoys? :lol: You walk into a sporthing goods store and think it's a grocery? You thought you were buying a bag of marshmallows to roast over the campfire for the kids and got home and they were really snow goose full bodies  >?

I gotta try that line out on the wife and see what she thinks of that one. 
Good luck my friend in your quest for the wily snow.
Dan


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Any one else heading out to ND this weekend???


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

im holdin out till the gettin gets good, walleyes were bitin to good last weekend for me, gotta use the ice while it lasts


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm going to give it a try this weekend, if they geese don't cooperate then the coyotes will have hell to pay. :sniper:


----------



## open minded snow hunter (Mar 17, 2008)

I am realitively new to snow goose hunting but love it. I have taken an entire week off to chase these aggrivating birds and wonder if I will be to late to get in on the migration. I know that there is no abosulte answer but am looking for any predictions or reasurance. :eyeroll: hope the dont fly over when I am at work would hate to loose another job for playin hooky and goin hunting


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

dfisher said:


> justund223 said:
> 
> 
> > i actually got tricked into buy some full bodies to add to what ss i have left i will give decoying a few more chances up in nd here
> ...


I am gettign them for such a good deal, it was too hard to say no. you should try it on your wife and she just might laugh, and not be upset.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

I live in SE ND. I was outside at 10:00am and the geese are flying overhead nonstop - one continuous string. Looks like you boys in the northern part of the state are in for fresh goose this Easter.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm loading the trailer! We will be out this weekend! Justund. If you want you can trick me into buying them from you! Sounds like some nice deeks! I have thought of doing that myself. You going out this weekend? Talked to a buddy hunting this morning. He was doing well. I will say he is about 2 hours NORTH of the border!


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

We wait this long and now this? I'm going out anyways this weekend.......

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ABERDEEN SD
342 PM CDT WED MAR 19 2008

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING...

PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN AS EITHER RAIN...OR A RAIN AND SNOW MIX...DURING THE AFTERNOON THURSDAY. BY THURSDAY
EVENING...THE PRECIPITATION WILL TURN OVER TO ALL SNOW. SNOW MAY BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES THURSDAY NIGHT...BEFORE TAPERING OFF FRIDAY MORNING. SNOWFALL TOTALS FROM 4 TO 8 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE IN THEWATCH AREA.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

im going to jamestown next friday are the geese even there ? i hope all this snow melts so the geese stat to fly north my trigger finger is getting mad. if anyone knows where those damn snows are tell me thanks


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well the geese were in southern ND this weekend. Me and 4EVERHUNTING and a friend went out strong migration Wednesday set our decoys up got a couple chots but nothin fell. Thursday even more birds bad weather moved in we got 4 sneakin 4EVERHUNTING shot his first snow(blue)

Then on Friday fog snow/rain birds were pinned down somewhat we set up about 60 rags left the 270 shell decoys in the truck and well shot some birds he'll post pictures later.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

where do you think they are right now ? are they in southern ND because of the snow thats my guess.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Do you want GPS coordinates and land owner names?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

if it flies it dies said:


> where do you think they are right now ? are they in southern ND because of the snow thats my guess.


I think they're snuggled down in a pond or flooded field someplace planning their attack against "if it flies it dies." 

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think there in SW M.N


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

i try to ask help, but you guys fill me full of b.s. thanks everyone i appreciate it


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

if it flies it dies

You cant really get mad at theses guys for not helping? It is hunting and we all like to enjoy it we are not going to give you all of our info. If you want to know where the birds are burn sum $4 dollar fuel, put on some miles and see for yourself. It works for me! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ummmm yes so yesterday I put on about 340 miles on scouting and that equals about $70.00 in gas. Start sending me checks to help pay for that gas and I will be more than happy to tell you where the snows are in ND. Otherwise do what the rest of us do. Hop in the car and find em. There are no free rides. Oh let me guess you have school, work, track, live two far away well NEWSFLASH so do we but we still manage to get out and scout. We have heard all the sad songs before.

HAPPY EASTER!!! :beer:


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

ok sorry guys !!!!!!! if i still lived in ND i would go out and scout but now i live in MN for school so i was just seeeing if there is a good amount of snow geese in the area.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

if it flies it dies said:


> ok sorry guys !!!!!!! if i still lived in ND i would go out and scout but now i live in MN for school so i was just seeeing if there is a good amount of snow geese in the area.


it flies it dies:

Don't listen to those a$$holes, they don't know what its like to be young and have no money......shoot me a pm and i can point ya toward a couple of towns that i know have piles of birds right now


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

if it flies it dies, my family and family friends have told me that there isn't much around Jamestown. So if that helps, there ya go, if it doesnt, sorry.

Guys, I understand that you don't want to give your hot spots away, but could you at least give him some estimates? Not all of us are lucky enough to live in ND.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> if it flies it dies, my family and family friends have told me that there isn't much around Jamestown. So if that helps, there ya go, if it doesnt, sorry.
> 
> Guys, I understand that you don't want to give your hot spots away, but could you at least give him some estimates? Not all of us are lucky enough to live in ND.


Spiritwood has birds, isnt that close to Jamestown?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Guys, I understand that you don't want to give your hot spots away, but could you at least give him some estimates? Not all of us are lucky enough to live in ND.


bl i hate to call you out here cause you seem like a pretty good guy but..........im in the walleye tourney every year on west battle, could you give me some general areas on the lake where you've caught monster walleyes?????


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

i appreciate everyones input on this every little more information will help me be succseeful and everyone else reading these messages.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

averyghg said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I understand that you don't want to give your hot spots away, but could you at least give him some estimates? Not all of us are lucky enough to live in ND.
> ...


I thought the monster walleyes were off Fox Island boat ramp, sure looked liked it yesterday, guess that 14# walleye report caught a few guys eyes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Read his post. He lived in ND and choose to leave. Life is all about decisions. ND has great schools.

Here take this advice. Don't come on a site and have your first post saying how mad your trigger finger is and how you want to blast them dam snows and a user name that suggests you shoot first and ask questions later. Try having some respect for hunting and the "damn snows". Try posting up "hey I am John Smith, I live XXXX, I am coming to ND during this time frame. Tell people a little about yourself and maybe see if anyone will 1 invite you or 2 PM you some info. Don't just expect people to roll out the red carpet. You may mean no harm but the 300 other yahoos that are lurking are looking for the same info so when I tell you today that there is 2.2 million snows in Medora right now, tomorrow that is where those 300 other yahoos are going to be. Trust me when I say most of have been burnt by some do gooder posting up towns. When I go to other states I don't post towns where I was hunting as I realize doing so may bring the cyber scouting circus to that town.

Like I say we all make decisions in life and you have to roll with it. You choose to live by exit 103. That is a heck of a lot closure to where the birds are than I am but yet I can hop in my truck and track them down. And trust me when I say I am not living the high life. I just choose to live my life in a way I can make the birds one of my priorities.

Not trying to read you the riot act but....


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I gave him a fair estimation. They are in a pond or field someplace. Hell I don't know where they are...they probably don't know either. Or...do you think some of them have Tom Tom? 

Good luck iifid's
Dan


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Read his post. He lived in ND and choose to leave. Life is all about decisions. ND has great schools.
> 
> Here take this advice. Don't come on a site and have your first post saying how mad your trigger finger is and how you want to blast them dam snows and a user name that suggests you shoot first and ask questions later. Try having some respect for hunting and the "damn snows". Try posting up "hey I am John Smith, I live XXXX, I am coming to ND during this time frame. Tell people a little about yourself and maybe see if anyone will 1 invite you or 2 PM you some info. Don't just expect people to roll out the red carpet. You may mean no harm but the 300 other yahoos that are lurking are looking for the same info so when I tell you today that there is 2.2 million snows in Medora right now, tomorrow that is where those 300 other yahoos are going to be. Trust me when I say most of have been burnt by some do gooder posting up towns. When I go to other states I don't post towns where I was hunting as I realize doing so may bring the cyber scouting circus to that town.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this was directed towards me Chop, but can't you agree that here today gone tomorrow, the're only going to be here a short time, I guess I'm not that greedy, and I have lived in Nodak my whole life and am not afriad to share, most guys lurking won't ever take advantage of the reports, who cares if a couple do, that is the whole point of this type of site, isn't it?? Were you born and raised in this state or did the AF bring you here? We're all supposed to be on the same team right, don't let a little internet scouting isolate yourself from some good people. Besides, I'm sure they went to SD tonight after dark! :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Almomatic said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > Read his post. He lived in ND and choose to leave. Life is all about decisions. ND has great schools.
> ...


 :roll:......spoken by a member of S.W.A.T


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Almomatic said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > Read his post. He lived in ND and choose to leave. Life is all about decisions. ND has great schools.
> ...


No if it was directed at you I would had called you out. :beer: You know Uncle Sam brought me here. And I am not greedy but at the same time I am not going to post up free info just to have a circus there the next day. Been there done that and learned the hardway. I think you know what I am getting at as I don't ever see you posting exact locations here or on AWF. Flies it Dies PMd me and I gave him a little info as its kind of early to give a lot of info as we lack birds. :beer:


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think everyone needs to calm down alittle bit. Also, alot of people on here need to check egos and their attitudes at the door.

*if it flies it dies* did not ask specific towns or GPS cords. Give some people a break and share general information. There were tons of geese movin in to southern ND Wednesday and early Thursday, but the rain and then snow turned alot of them back Thursday night. Friday the birds were sort of pinned down in the area we were hunting. This morning 90% of the birds we saw were gone my guess mid to southern SD. Alot of flocks Thursday afternoon and evening heading south.


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

I saw at least 5 big flocks per day of well over 200 flying over Jamestown last tuesday and wedsneday


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

it just seems like these types of incidents with people posting or asking about specifics happens too often we should have some sort of huge warning label before people sign up for a screen name i think anyway it would take care of a lot of mishaps. 8)


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Ummmm yes so yesterday I put on about 340 miles on scouting and that equals about $70.00 in gas. Start sending me checks to help pay for that gas and I will be more than happy to tell you where the snows are in ND. Otherwise do what the rest of us do. Hop in the car and find em. There are no free rides. Oh let me guess you have school, work, track, live two far away well NEWSFLASH so do we but we still manage to get out and scout. We have heard all the sad songs before.
> 
> HAPPY EASTER!!! :beer:


You should buy a mountain bike and use that to cruise around those prairie trails. That way you could work off that winter layer from all those Oreos you been packin' into your face. :rollin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

windjammer said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm yes so yesterday I put on about 340 miles on scouting and that equals about $70.00 in gas. Start sending me checks to help pay for that gas and I will be more than happy to tell you where the snows are in ND. Otherwise do what the rest of us do. Hop in the car and find em. There are no free rides. Oh let me guess you have school, work, track, live two far away well NEWSFLASH so do we but we still manage to get out and scout. We have heard all the sad songs before.
> ...


Those Oreos were gone in no time. Thanks again!


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

lets all chill. we all love goose hunting so lets just talk bout it and have a good time sound good everyone ???? lets have a beer and talk bout goose hunting just the way we love it. :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Haven't seen or heard any snows around Norwich yet. 'Course I'm not out and about as much as some. Seein' some honkers up here though so the snows are around somewhere. Probably a few have trickled over here but I'm thinking most are in SD or southern ND yet.

Good luck iifid's and sorry to antagonize you.

Dan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

if it flies it dies said:


> lets all chill. we all love goose hunting so lets just talk bout it and have a good time sound good everyone ???? lets have a beer and talk bout goose hunting just the way we love it. :beer:


Good idea. This topic has been sufficiently hijacked. Let's get it back on topic.

Everyone should expect to do their own scouting, or take those types of questions and submit PM's to those they feel comfortable sharing with privately.

As many of the guys who've been posting here for a long time will attest, this topic (asking for cyber scouting help) causes the most heated replies. It is especially ironic when brand new Nodak members with fewer than 10 posts begin their posting career on a thread by asking for specific cyber scouting assistance.

That's simply a big no no.

Ultimately we are all hunters. We need to keep our focus on the big issue. Solidarity amongst hunters is key to our survival.

Let's just make sure we respect everyone, and understand that there is pressure on everyone to spend $$$$$ to scout and find concentrations of birds to pursue. With the cost of everything going up, (especially gas), it should be expected that everyone will need to put in their fair share of work to _*find*_ the birds.

That is why it is called hunting and not shooting.

Ryan


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The snow that we got on thursday pushed the birds out of SE North Dakota. Was out this morning and didn't see a single S or B. They must of went back into SD or moved west. Not sure.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

This is the field we hunted in ND on Friday so there were some birds in the state.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

thats a good amount of birds hope i get in that flock haha !!!!! i have a question for who will ever want to answer to it. whats better for s an b using decoys or tryin to sneek up on them.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

hopefully geese will be in the area i will be in


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, there is a lot of them. Should be some in your area.

Are you from ND and now go to school in MN? Is that correct?

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

yea thats correct i used to live in Grand Forks then family moved to MN so i live here now i wish i still lived in ND hunting waterfowl sucks in MN. i take that back honker are plenty full in fergus falls thats fun but the mallards are kinda lacking in MN compared to ND


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

The paranoia with regard to your hunting and fishing locations makes you seem kind of greedy. I tend to keep my spots secret , but they are kind of marginal anyway which is probably why they are my spots. Spring snow geese are on the move anyway. The important thing is that you get to go hunting. If you decide on having a good time every time you go hunting or fishing nobody can take that away, unless you let them.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

You must have some contacts around the GF area, on farms that you use to hunt a lot, that can give you info and will allow you to come over and set up for the snows. 
That's who I would be intouch to see if the snows were moving and in the area. Probably have better luck with them than you will from other hunters. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

this does not have to be like this ,please stop all this Barking at each other!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

i heard the snow geese have moved out of ND and moved farther into to southern SD


----------



## realtree (Mar 18, 2008)

went out hunting in Oakes, nd and got 42 s + b hard hunting but we sneak up on them. dont see no more so where did they go?


----------



## realtree (Mar 18, 2008)

does anyone know if it would be worth going out this saturday in southern ND??


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Leo, my wife is putting me on a diet, so if I bring you all of the girls scout cookies that she bought, will take me hunting the first week in April when I get up there? Please? I do not know where to start looking for birds and my time is very limited, and when I get up there I just want to hunt, so if you could have all of the GPS cords ready for me I would really appreciate it, I know that since you work so much you may not have time to hunt with me, so just the cords will be fine.

Hey Leo, I am just messing with you man!! I will be up there like the 2nd or so, if you are free it would be great to hunt with you and or just meet up and have a beverage. Just remember that you have to have cash for that one town as they do not accept debit cards. There is a spot near that one town, that will hold spring geese for 5 days straight and that is even with being hunted, they just love that one spot.

I will give you a call when I get headed up that way, and see how things are going with you.

Later JD

PS your little avatar is just a little bit creepy!!! That thing would give a kid nightmares.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

jd mn/nd said:


> I will give you a call when I get headed up that way, and see how things are going with you.
> 
> PS your little avatar is just a little bit creepy!!! That thing would give a kid nightmares.


Thanks for the warning I will make sure to shut my cell phone off!

I bet you can't stop starring at my Avatar. I would hate to be your keyboard!

Are you coming by yourself?


----------



## realtree (Mar 18, 2008)

does anyone know if it would be worth going out into southern ndakota on saturday or will the birds stay in sdakota? : :sniper


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

realtree said:


> does anyone know if it would be worth going out into southern ndakota on saturday or will the birds stay in sdakota? : :sniper


WOW the same basic question in the same thread twice in a little over 30 minutes.

HEY EVERYBODY PLEASE TELL THIS GUY WHERE THE BIRDS ARE, WHEN THEY WILL BE THERE, LAND COORDINATES WITH LANDOWNER'S NAME AND ANY OTHER IMPORTANT INFO! :eyeroll:

Dude try some patience!


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

JUST GOT A REPORT THERE WILL BE NO GEESE IN SOUTHERN NORTH DAKOTA THEY ARE ALL IN SOUTH DAKOTA CHILLING I SAID SCREW IT NOT GOING. GOOD LUCK TO ALL HAVE FUN LOOKING AT OPEN BLUE SKYS WITH NO S AND B.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> jd mn/nd said:
> 
> 
> > I will give you a call when I get headed up that way, and see how things are going with you.
> ...


:rollin: Ohh the innuendeo....


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Ryan please note that I did not fuel the fire any further. But my keep board is wireless so it does not have to see that avatar!!

Later JD


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

if it flies it dies said:


> JUST GOT A REPORT THERE WILL BE NO GEESE IN SOUTHERN NORTH DAKOTA THEY ARE ALL IN SOUTH DAKOTA CHILLING I SAID SCREW IT NOT GOING. GOOD LUCK TO ALL HAVE FUN LOOKING AT OPEN BLUE SKYS WITH NO S AND B.


Snows coming into ND again today.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jd mn/nd said:


> Hey Ryan please note that I did not fuel the fire any further. But my keep board is wireless so it does not have to see that avatar!!
> 
> Later JD


lol you know that Leo guy... best not to fuel his fire.. unless you bring ice cream.

Good luck guys


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

R y a n said:


> jd mn/nd said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ryan please note that I did not fuel the fire any further. But my keep board is wireless so it does not have to see that avatar!!
> ...


Give me a Jim Dandy (Friendly's ice cream) or a Super Nova from Space Aliens and I will be quiet for about 10 minutes. :beer:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Leo we all know what happens when you get a couple of beers in you, you start dancing on the tables and blowing your goose call!!! But if all it takes is a ice cream treat to get you motivated I think that could be arranged.

Later JD


----------

